# Free Pet Couture Chanel Clothes



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Just thought id post a pic of the freebies I got from pet couture, there great and really lovely  100% Recommended and come in such gorgeous boxes!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

how do you get freebies? I am interested!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

So veryyyy cute! How old is puppy?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks his 8months now

I just asked them if I could have some freebies lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I was offered freebies but a bit nervous on taking it up :?


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Your baby is soooo cute and looks adorable in the clothes! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwww he looks great alanna- i pm you btw!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Where do I go look at these clothes? I can't seem to find a site with that name.

By the way your baby looks so cute in the new outfit!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww that is gorge i sooo need one for pandora awww


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

ooooh glamerous!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

free? :shock: my goodness....

tell us the site there from!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Beautiful, pet couture doesn't come on here anymore.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

why i so want some of those clothes


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

me too lol...


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Yeah they added a note with the items saying they cant talk on chi-people anymore, they didnt even give an email or anything so I could thank them  They didnt even ask for the P&P and they were all gift wrapped in boxes and bows! 

I think someone said they sold their stuff on ebay? maybe you could find one of there items and ask where you can find their site or maybe ask through preloved cos I think there still on there :thumbup:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

them clothes are so Prettttyy!! <33333


I Want some


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, Neeko looks adorable.  
I havent seen any posts from pet couture on preloved for a while. Maybe she has probs posting on there now as some of us do :? !!!
I've seen her stuff on e bay.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwwwwwi found this on Ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PET-COUTURE-p...722710531QQcategoryZ20743QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

oOo looks like I got a bargain  :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

tinkerbell1 said:


> oOo looks like I got a bargain  :lol:


yep you sure did,but it does look good on Neeko


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> > oOo looks like I got a bargain  :lol:
> ...



aww thxs  he sure loves the attention


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Neeko, you look fab! I love the clothes!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

What an adorable tshirt! I'd love one for Emma and Eddy! I'll have to see what they have. Very stylin' Neeko!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

tinkerbell1 said:


> oOo looks like I got a bargain  :lol:


Wow you certainly did, maybe i should put the prices up on my hand crocheted sweaters


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks every1  

Yeah you should do Sullysmum :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

He's a cutie  I want some freebies of dog clothes!! That'd be great!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh Neeko, you are adorable!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

She said she'd give me some freebies but I never heard from her again.
:x  

Yours is very nice tho, wtg!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwww


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

she could have advertised all she wanted to if she posted 40 posts before advertising right off the bat :wave:


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

elka said:


> She said she'd give me some freebies but I never heard from her again.
> :x
> 
> Yours is very nice tho, wtg!


Hiya,
I contacted her through ebay and she said she sent some off to "Elka" aswel so you should recieve them soon I guess. :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

What about me.....


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> What about me.....


awwwwww!!!  Whats wrong??


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I want some free clothes lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww Me to  lolzz


for some reason iv never really been bothered about names and labels on clothes coz thats all you pay for lolzz



i prefer the bear Factory


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

thats where ill be going soon  hehe and i cant wait


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i use there clothes as well sometimes but i have to say im a sucker for designer tags lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolzz... 


but i have to admit.... that Couture top is the cutest top i have ever seen for a dog


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah its really pretty i may have to buy one lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Max wont let us put any clothes or jumpers or ANYTHING on him :lol:


but i want jumpers nd tops for my new pup im getting


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

wow I missed this post  Neeko looks gorgeous as always and they were giving away free clothes :shock: did I miss something hmmm once I finally get some cash I think it's ebay shopping for winter clothes for the boys


----------

